# j'en ai un!



## bateman (25 Octobre 2001)

je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un powerbook G4 667 30 go depuis ce soir 18 heures.

ça m'a l'air très bien comme machine.
je sors d'un ibook II, et c mon premier G4, sous X.
la différence est assez flagrante quand même, les 512 mo de ram n'y étant pas pour rien non plus, me direz vous.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

Tres content pour toi,

pourras-tu nous faire un retour d information.
Vitesse de boot de Mac OS X.1 (tout sur le soft)
Cote Hardware le clavier touche l ecran ? Le bus Firewire ....

Merci, je pense que tout le monde attend ca avec impatience

[15 novembre 2001 : message édité par armelk]


----------



## bateman (25 Octobre 2001)

bon je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire beaucoup de test, j'en saurai plus ce soir.

pour l'écran, il est vraiment impressionnant, c un plus indéniable par rapport à l'ibook.
a priori ils ont changé pas mal de choses à l'intérieur.

les antennes Airport ont été déplacées, le ventilateur aussi. l'écran ne touche plus le clavier, a priori..

le firewire je testerai avec une cam DV ce soir.. mais je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de problème, un pressentiment/

sinon, c mon premier G4 et sous 10, c clair que ça blaste. un autre monde.
je vais essayer de faire de vrai test, quelqu'un a une url où on trouve des benchmarks?


----------



## zym (25 Octobre 2001)

et par raport à ton ibook 2 tu le trouves vraiment mieux l'écran de ton nouveau titanium.? Tu n 'est pas déçu par les couleurs , les ombres et la clarté comparé à l'ibbok 2?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

bon le truc le plus urgent a tester c'est le debit du port firewire.. j'ai le meme Ti que toi en 500 mhz et le debit du firewire est limite a 15 mo/sec .

L'ideal serait que tu testes un Disque ICE avec un IBM 7200 dessus avec Atto Express tool:
voir les tests equivalents, et les liens pour le soft de test sur: http://www.barefeats.com 

Merci!

M.
ps: les ibook 2 ont un peort firewire: "rapide"


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2001)

félicitation tu dois avoir reçus l'un des tous premiers


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Octobre 2001)

Content pour toi !!! Bientot j'en aurais un... bientot...


----------



## bateman (26 Octobre 2001)

je peux répondre pour l'écran. je ne sais pas si le fait de changer de carte graphique y est pour quelque choses, mais les critiques classiques sur le tibook, écran sombre pas net and co, je n'y crosi pas, du moins sur le mien. l'écran est nickel, clair, homogène.

l'écran est de la qualité de celui de l'ibook 2, mais en 15.2...


----------



## krigepouh (26 Octobre 2001)

Dingue !!!!!
Dingue !!!!!
Dingue !!!!!
T'as reçu to Tita !! Great !!




Moi j'en ai commandé un aussi j'attends   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en rêve
tu l'as commandé via l'AppleStore je suppose, moi j'ai passé commande chez un revendeur il m'ont dit 2/3 semaines  !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Chanceux và


----------



## P2r (26 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai bien vous faire part de mes impressions mais pour le moment c'est de la patience qu'il me faut...
J'ai commandé jeudi dernier à la FNAC Cluny un IBook 600 DVD-Rom. J'étais le premier de la liste, par contre il y avait déjà plusieurs Titanium en commande.


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2001)

J'ai aussi commandé mon TI 550 jeudi dernier à la FNAC Cluny, mais j'étais le 4eme ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceci dit ce ne change pas grand chose sur le delai !


----------



## MarcMame (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par messire:
*bon le truc le plus urgent a tester c'est le debit du port firewire.. j'ai le meme Ti que toi en 500 mhz et le debit du firewire est limite a 15 mo/sec .*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ah bon ? Je ne comprend pas, tu veux dire que les ports FireWire sont bridés sur certaines machines ?
Le débit max c'est 400-Mbps soit 50Mo/s théorique. C'est comme ça sur toutes les machines non ?


----------



## barbarella (26 Octobre 2001)

Alors çaaaa.......quand j'pense que je vais devoir attendre la descente du père-noêl, si encore il reçoit ma lettre, il aurait pas un site par hasard ?


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Octobre 2001)

salut,
 ben comme on dit : je suis content pour toi, pour toutes les choses croustilliantes que tu vas nous raconter et que nous lirons avec la plus grande attention pour ceux qui en rêve (comme moi), et pour ceux qui en ont commandé un
dit nous


----------



## bateman (26 Octobre 2001)

je l'ai eu chez un revendeur de province..
le premier arrivé était pour moi j'avais prévenu le gars que je l'a voulais cette machine.
quand apple sort des nouvelles machines chaque revendeur peut commander des machines sans trop savoir ce qu'il va y avoir dedans.

dans ce cas précis le gars a reçu un 550 et un 667 normal.

pour le bus firewire, ce que je peux vous dire &gt; l'importation de DV depuis ma caméra se passe normalement, à une vitesse classique.
je n'ai pas de DD externe en firewire pour tester les taux de transfert. mais tt m'a l'air correct.

à l'heure actuelle, c parfait.


----------



## Ryu (26 Octobre 2001)

Alors là, ça m'enerve... je suis désolé, les gars mais c'est vrai que je l'ai commandé le 17  oct. à 5h du mat et je ne l'ai pas encore reçu. Et de plus, sur AppleStore, il me dit qu'il est toujours en fabrication (being assembled). J'éspère que je vais le recevoir la semaine prochaine...


----------



## bateman (26 Octobre 2001)

Ryu, si tu veux une nouvelle machine vite, il ne faut pas passer par l'apple store &gt; les revendeurs reçoivent toujours des machines qu'ils ont précommandés avant l'annonce officielle APPLE.

courage.


----------



## krigepouh (26 Octobre 2001)

Revendeur !!!!
Tu l'as reçu AVANT les commandes AppleStore !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ouuuuuiiiiiiiinnnnnn !!! Ouuuuuiiiiiiiinnnnnn !!!
Pourquoi mon revendeur me dit qu'ils ne les recevrons que début seconde semaine de novembre ?? 

snif


----------



## pastagas (27 Octobre 2001)

J'ai une question un peu bête...
Je cherche en vain s'il est possible, sur cette génération de power book avec leur carte Radeon, de brancher un écran plat apple et se faire une config de rêve genre powerbookG4 667 + 22" apple


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2001)

non car les powerbook ont des des sorties vga et non adc comme les écrans apple.

En parlant d'écran externe  est ce qu'il y a toujour des probleme avec l'outil main de photoshop en mode récopie vidéo ?


----------



## bateman (27 Octobre 2001)

effectivement la sortie est VGA et pas ADC.. donc nativement pas de possibilité de brancher de l'apple plat comme écran.

à moins de racheter un adaptateur.

comme je n'ai pas d'écran supplémentaire, quelque soit son mode de raccordement, je ne peux tester aujourd'hui la recopie video ou le double affichage.

sinon, l'écran est tj aussi beau, la machine ne chauffe pas trop, moins que mon ex ibook 2, mais on entend parfois le ventilateur (à la différence de l'ibook..) ce qui est assez logique.
le lecteur de DVD est au point pas de prob de bruit particulier and co..

avez-vous des liens faire des softs natifs 10 de benchmarks?

merci.


----------



## Sir (27 Octobre 2001)

Ah donc apple n'as pas merde le nouveau Ti est vraiment mieux que l'ancien .... Si il etait mon cher je l'aurais bien pris


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2001)

Sur le site Barefeats il y a des éléments de réponses positifs sur le débit du port FireWire et la carte vidéo.

« 10/26/01 -- I GOT YOUR NEW TITANIUM G4 RESULTS! I just tested the slowest of the new Titanium G4's (the 550MHz) against the fastest of the "old" TiBooks (500MHz). I am happy to report that Apple really did solve my two main concerns (FireWire speed and Graphics speed). »

C'est tout bon, mais je voudrais savoir si l'écran TFT a été changé et si les couleurs sont plus saturés et avec un meilleur contraste que sur l'ancien TiBook.


----------



## zym (28 Octobre 2001)

voilà la vrai question sur le nouveau titanium . celle de son écran. Peut il maintenant soutenir la comparaison avec l'ibook. Il est plsu grand certes mais d'un rendu et d'un contraste douteux. Ok le firewire va mieux , la carte graphique aussi, le clavier ne touche plus l'écran mais le point le plus faible reste t il toujours l'écran

qui peut comparer honnetement l'écran ibook et titanium sans répondre uniquement il est plus grand


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Ah donc apple n'as pas merde le nouveau Ti est vraiment mieux que l'ancien .... Si il etait mon cher je l'aurais bien pris*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca y est, Sir a trouvé un nouveau leitmotiv...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'+


----------



## krigepouh (28 Octobre 2001)

Salut !
Toute la nouvelle gamme de portables est arrivée chez MacPartner (Paris) !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enfin sauf les Titanium 550 qui devraient suivre Je n'en peux plus d'attendre


----------



## bateman (28 Octobre 2001)

l'écran &gt;

j'ai revendu un ibook 2 pour acheter un Ti 667, et j'ai "l'impression" que l'écran est de la même qualité que l'ibook, en plus grand bien sur.

je connaissais les critiques sur le rev A, pas homogène, foncé and co.

selon moi c'est réglé.

[27 octobre 2001 : message édité par bateman]


----------



## velvet (2 Novembre 2001)

Il est impossible de brancher un écran ADC sur un Tibook même avec les adaptateurs adéquats à partir du port VGA de la machine. La seule solution est la carte PCMCIA de Margi : http://www.margi.com/products/displaytogo_4MB.html 

Sinon j'attends toujours mon Tibook/667 :-(
Pourtant, je suis le 1er sur la liste de la Fnac Micro Cluny. Ils font une remise de 6% pour les adhérents.
Pour un matos à ce prix, ce n'est pas négligeable...

A+


----------



## bateman (2 Novembre 2001)

j'avais un ibook 2 avant le tibook 2.
je connaissais les critiques concernant l'écran du tibook 1.

pour moi, les "problèmes" sont réglés. faut juste se reculer de l'écran sinon on voit pas les bords


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2001)

moi aussi j'attend toujours mon TiBook 667... mais ca traine en longueur... enfin pour patienter j'ai ete acheter ce WE une borne AirPort et les Harman Cardon... c'est beau... manque plus que le TI ...

Comming soon I hope


----------



## krigepouh (3 Novembre 2001)

Salut !
Ta patience sera récompensée  toi qui va avoir le Top des portables Apple!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Le 667 à vraiment l'air d'être "béton" d'après les premiers test il ferait jeu égal avec un Sony PIII 933 Mhz !!
Moi aussi j'ai attendu si longtemps mon Ti 550 je suis en extase devant depuis 3 jours Il est vraiment très très chic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon week a+


----------



## Olivier.w (3 Novembre 2001)

Moi j'ai mon Ti Lundi, je l'ai commandé chez CLG et le parain du Caméléon l'a commandé il y a 15 jours sur l'pple Store alors que moi je l'ai commandé il y a 2 jours et il l'auras pas avant mardi.
Il vas être jalous si je l'ai avant lui.

Entre parenthèse j'ai fait une affaire en OR, j'ai vendu mon acien Ti 400 il y a 3 jours au prix de 18000 Francs

@+ les Titanium users


----------



## Tiramisu (3 Novembre 2001)

Salut à vous tous,
snif !
J'en ai MARRE MARRE MARRE MARRE d'attendre... pourtant ça ne fera qu'une semaine depuis samedi dernier. Mais la plus grande de ma vie !!!
J'ai commandé un Ti 550 à Strasbourg BeMac... Est-ce qu'un Ti est (déjà) arrivé dans notre froid pays ? brrrrr....





à+


----------



## krigepouh (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Olivier.w:
*Entre parenthèse j'ai fait une affaire en OR, j'ai vendu mon acien Ti 400 il y a 3 jours au prix de 18000 Francs*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dingue !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  j'espère que tu n'as pas été radin et que tu as commandé le 667 (hé hé)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Rassure moi tu l'as vendu à un NOUVEAU Mac-User ? Il n'était pas au courant de la sortie des nouveaux modèles ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et dire que je connais un type qui essaye déseperemment de vendre le sien à 15000 francs 

Mon Ti 550 est bôô


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2001)

Des news fraiches, l'attente est longues mais bon j'avais pas le choix, d'apres MacPartner, les revendeurs ne vende que les configues standard... et moi je voulais pas une configue standard... donc obligation de passer par l'apple store... enfin, ils ont enfin recu le cheque, je recevrais mon TiBook entre le 19 et le 23 novembre 2001,


----------



## bateman (7 Novembre 2001)

et c'est quoi cette config standard???


----------



## Olivier.w (7 Novembre 2001)

Moi j'ai overclocker mon Ti  550 Mhz en G5 a 2,5 Ghz


----------



## taillefer (7 Novembre 2001)

comment as tu fait olivier w pour le g5...je suis peu etre un peu novice mais la tu m epates !


----------



## Olivier.w (8 Novembre 2001)

J'ai soudés des trasistors sur le processseir et sur la carte mere et ca marche parfaitement


----------



## Olivier.w (8 Novembre 2001)

J'ai soudés des trasistors sur le processuer et sur la cate mère
Pour le faire j'ai suivi un schéma en provenance d'Apple


----------



## archeos (8 Novembre 2001)

Ah oui, je  n'y avais pas pensé : il suffit de rajouter des transistors au G4, qui il est vrai en manque un peu en configuration sortie d'usine, et on gonfles tout de suite ses capacités.


----------



## archeos (8 Novembre 2001)

Tiens, ça faisait longtemps qu'on ne t'avait pas vu sur les forums, olivier.w. On est content de te revoir ! Qu'est-ce que tu faisais ?


----------



## Olivier.w (8 Novembre 2001)

Je faisait rien de spécial

Sérieusement j'ai mon noueau bijoux, mon TI 550


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*et c'est quoi cette config standard???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est ca :

PowerBook G4 667MHz   
Keyboard/Mac OS	
48GB Ultra ATA
AirPort Card
667MHz PowerPC G4
DVD-ROM
512MB SDRAM - 2 SO DIMMs 

Et moi j'ai commander ca :

PowerBook G4 667MHz   
Keyboard/Mac OS	
48GB Ultra ATA
AirPort Card
667MHz PowerPC G4
DVD-ROM
1024MB SDRAM - 2 SO DIMMs

+ 2 ou 3 tit trucs en accessoires

La differance est dans la RAM, mais les revendeur n'ont pas le droit de la rajouter eux meme sinon ils font sauter la garantie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2001)

Ca y est ca ce confirme je l'aurais LUNDI prochain   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Courage plus que 5 jours a tenir


----------



## krigepouh (9 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Promethee:
*  La differance est dans la RAM, mais les revendeur n'ont pas le droit de la rajouter eux meme sinon ils font sauter la garantie*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Salut !
Heu les vendeurs de MacPartner m'ont ajouté une chtite barrette de 256 Mo comme çà sans sourciller
Passant mon bô Ti 550 dee 256 à 512 Mo


----------



## taillefer (9 Novembre 2001)

boouhhhhhhh c est pas drole arretez de me faire raler...j aurais pas mon tibook alias bijou avant la fin de la semaine prochaine..mais aussi apres, les ptits gars ca va booster !!!48 go et graveur...fly away!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2001)

Ben moi il m'ont jeté.... Tant pis pour eux, une commande a plus de 35000Frs qui leur passe sous le nez...

M'en fou, je l'aurais lundi mon 667 avec 1Go de Ram


----------



## melaure (9 Novembre 2001)

Salut à tous,

moi j'ai eu mon Titanium 550 mercredi matin chez IC alors qu'il ne devait arriver que jeudi ou vendredi.
En plus je l'ai comandé vendredi dernier, ce qui fait 4 jours ouvrés. C'est pas mal. Mieux que la FNAC qui n'a toujours rien.

Sinon j'ai profité de la promo qui double la mémoire. J'ai 256 Mo au lieu de 128 et oh surprise j'ai une barette de 256 et pas deux de 128. C'est cool ! Je vais en ajouter une deuxieme de 256 et tout ira bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon pour en revenir à IC, quand j'ai retiré mon TI550, il leur en restaient en 5 ou 6 en stock.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## Olivier.w (9 Novembre 2001)

Moi je l'ai depuis Lundi.
Je me suis présenter chez Gigapole et ils en avaient 1 Ti  550 que j'ai pris sur le champs


----------



## krigepouh (9 Novembre 2001)

Ils partent comme des ptits pains ces Tita Apple sait y faire là

TITANIUM RULES !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2001)

Oui mais ca se comprend....

Il sont geniauxxxxx  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vivement lundi...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (12 Novembre 2001)

hello tout le monde, 





 ben voilà je l'ai mon « Ti »  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



superbe l'écran un régal pour la place de travail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



même si point de vue couleur pour faire de la pao c'est pas très ressemblent, mais bon c'est un domaine qui demande d'être exigent au point de vue de la couleur
comme tout le monde le sait certainement, il faut plutôt compter sur les « gammes pantones » que la prévu à l'écran donc pas vraiment un blème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



installé Os X sur une partition, premier contact avec
512 de ram, snif j'avais commandé une de 512 pour rajouter au premier 256 
aussi non enchanté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chez moi pour le moment la batterie tient un peu plus de trois heures depuis que je l'ai (vendredi soir) j'ai suivi à la lettre les indications pour la charge de la batterie un petit conseil ?
ben voilà ah! oui un point un peu "chiant" c'est l'acces au port ethernet pour retirer le cable !
vous ne trouvez pas ?
je suppose que ça doit être plus ou moins la même chose avec la prise modem

aussi non je l'adore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



transfère ethernet vraiment rapide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cool 
@+


----------



## Ryu (12 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ToMacLaumax:
*Un point un peu "chiant" c'est l'acces au port ethernet pour retirer le cable !
vous ne trouvez pas ?
je suppose que ça doit être plus ou moins la même chose avec la prise modem*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je suis bien d'accord. Sur l'iBook, c'était tellement facile mais là, il faut soulever l'ordi pour brancher le cable ethernet... c'est chiant. De plus, c'est difficile à deviner si elle est bien entrée.

Enfin, sinon, je suis généralement content sur tous les aspects sauf celui du fait que je ne l'ai plus. Tombée en panne... 

Pour moi, en utilisant l'ibook500 DVD depuis juillet, je l'ai envoyé en SAV 4 fois et Ti est reparti dès la première semaine. Si ça arrive encore une fois, moi je bouge chez Sony et utilise Linux.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (12 Novembre 2001)

hello, 
 tu les as acheté ou tes deux mac ?
tu les as peut être acheté chez des « voyoux » ?
bizarre enfin je touche du bois, deux, non troisième mac et pas de problèmes.
j'espère que ça ira mieux
sinon, si pour tes deux mac (le ti et l'ibook) si tu les as acheté chez le même gars; écrire à apple pour voir
déjà est ce qu'il sont bien agrée ?


----------



## Ryu (12 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ToMacLaumax:
*hello, 
 tu les as acheté ou tes deux mac ?
tu les as peut être acheté chez des « voyoux » ?
bizarre enfin je touche du bois, deux, non troisième mac et pas de problèmes.
j'espère que ça ira mieux
sinon, si pour tes deux mac (le ti et l'ibook) si tu les as acheté chez le même gars; écrire à apple pour voir
déjà est ce qu'il sont bien agrée ?

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1e: MacWarehouse
2e: IC Paris

J'attends un échange de Ti probablement au cour de la semaine prochaine.

L'iBook a eu un petit problème au niveau de LCD au début alors, je l'ai renvoyé. Puis, le disque dur a commencé de faire du bruit bizarre alors reparti en Holland. Quand il est revenu, une grosse tache sur la Pomme alors, je l'ai revoyé. Quand il est revenu, toujours le même problème. Alors, je décide de le renvoyer et encore le même problème au retours... Quelle incompetence chez AppleCare en Holland...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (12 Novembre 2001)

hello c'est claire et je comprends un peu mieux ce que tu as vécu 
je te dis courage et sache, mais j'espère que tu n'en doute point, les macs sont de très bonne machine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2001)

Arrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh

Cf Forum libre rubrique Reagissez


----------



## krigepouh (12 Novembre 2001)

Salut !
Après 15 jours
Je trouve que le clavier fait un drôle de bruit (cloc ! cloc !) quand on tape plus de 2 mn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personne n'a çà ?
Deuxio,  j'ai assez souvent des problèmes pour éteindre le Tita sous X1, je suis alors obligé de faire un "reset" alors il repart en 1970 !! (date perdue)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A part çà tutti va bene, il a fait sa première sortie TGV aujourd'hui   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


----------



## VincentJ (13 Novembre 2001)

Quelqu'un sait où on peut trouver des chouettes valises de transport pour le Ti ? Quelque chose de différent que la simple valise noire...

merci,

Vince


----------



## Ryu (13 Novembre 2001)

Ce sac tout beau a un _sleeve_ parfait pour Ti... Ca coute environ 60 dollars américains mais il faut commandé des US...
http://www.dropmfg.com/


----------



## bateman (13 Novembre 2001)

le clavier est nicquel, au long cours.
la mise en veille est parfaite sous 10.

moi je trouve rien à redire.


----------



## krigepouh (13 Novembre 2001)

Salut !
Bateman, je viens de trouver la cause du (cloc ! cloc !) sur le clavier, lors de l'achat j'ai demandé à mon revendeur de me glisser une petite 256 en plus et figurez-vous qu'il n'avait pas bien replacé le clavier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est tout !! Je m'en doutais un peu depuis quelque jours mais je n'osait rien faire; en fait je n'ose rien toucher sur cette pièce d'orfèvrerie qu'est le Tita   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







a+

TITANIUM RULES !


----------



## Silverscreen (13 Novembre 2001)

ouais ça m'est arrivé aussi quand j'ai ajouté de la RAm : il faut bien faire attention que les tirettes a coté des touches eject et esc soient bien enclenchées sous le tour en titane du clavier et c'est difficile à voir. Je connaissais le truc et même en regardant bien je me suis rendu compte plus tard qu'une d'elles était mal mise.

Pour le redémarrage sous X : plutôt que de faire un reset, je crois qu'il vaut mieux maintenir le bouton d'alim enfoncé quelques secondes pour forcer l'extinction et rallumer ensuite


----------



## Silverscreen (13 Novembre 2001)

J'ai reçu le mien Vendredi après moult aventures avec ma banque qui a eu toutes les peines du monde à accepter de payer ma commande (ce qui est gênant quand on a l'argent) : après 4 refus de paiement par carte bleue (oubli de débloquer le plafond, mauvais diagnostique etc. merci la Soc géné : en plus le kit d'accès marche pas sur mac mais je m'égare), j'ai fait un virement et il est arrivé 48 h après !

Je tiens à témoigner à CLG informatique toute ma reconnaissance pour leur patience, leur disponibilité et avoir gardé mon TiBook 500 convoité par tant d'autres.

Premières impressions :

J'avais prévu d'acheter un iBook combo chez Apple mais après le refus du centre de carte bleue, j'ai changé d'avis et j'en suis bien content :

- L'écran est pas du tout terne par rapport à l'iBook (que j'ai eu sous les yeux quelques jours), contrairement à ce que je craignais même si faut bien se mettre dans l'axe pour profiter de tout l'espace.

- L'impression de fragilité a cessé dès la première utilisation : l'écran est parfaitement rigide même s'il ne faut pas appuyer comme une brute au dos et en prenant le Tibook à une main, on a vraiment l'impression de tenir une planchette de titane rigide.

- Autonomie constatée de plus de 3 h en utilisation normale (pas de DVD) pendant un trajet de voiture

- HD (20 Go IBM) très silencieux, je trouve, même si c'est mon premier portable

- DVD niquel (SW episode 1 mais j'ai pas testé le cd bonus) par rapport à OS 9 : je bossais photoshop en téléchargeant des trucs avec Transmit et en matant la course de Pods...

- Le Tibook chauffe pas mal mais c'est supportable avec le 550 : en général je met un magazine en dessous pour pas qu'il s'enfonce dans la couette quand je travaille dans mon lit.

Pour OS X.1 : redémarrage bloqué lors de la première install (j'avais partitionné mon disque et fait une install manuelle.

J'ai aussi eu ma première Kernel Panic en 9 mois d'utilisation de OS X : apparemment c'était la faute à IE.

Pour les impressions : je sors d'un imac 600 Mhz 128 Mo et OS X.0.4 pour un Ti 55O Mhz, 512 Mo.

Et bien ça booste vraiment : c'est une chose de le lire dans les forums, s'en est une autre de le sentir !
C'est simple j'ai les mêmes sensations que dans OS 9.2 même si l'agencement des dossiers et l'absence de lanceur avec rubriques me fait perdre du temps (j'essaie de m'habituer à l'agencement standard mais si ca va pas mieux, je vais installer Dragthing et arrêter d'utiliser pour ranger mes documents les dossiers dans Users pour plutôt utiliser une partition avec mes docs a la racine.

Enfin, c'est la première fois que je cale pour faire fonctionner un soft dans classique : Golive 5 arrive pas (encore) à démarrer (on voit pas la barre de menu Classqiue) et le quitter plante classique

Une dernière chose : j'avais un doute mais le sac Astropack de Kensington présnté habituellement pour les iBooks peut contenir un Tibook même si la pochette est un peut trop large (pour un portable plus épais). Dans le sens de la largeur de l'ordi, il n'y a pas de prob.


----------



## remi trom (13 Novembre 2001)

Ciao tutti

Une sacoche assez bien pensée par là :
http://www.sjdesign.com/backoffice2.html 

Dommage le prix correspond à celui du Titanium...

et a commander aux US


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2001)

JE L'AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

Ca y est Mon titanium est la, devant moi

Il est beau, il est grand, je suis amoureuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuxxxx


Je lui trouve aucun defaut....

Il est rapide (il peut avec sont G4 667 et ses 1 Go de ram)

Bon je revient plus tard... fo que je joue un peut avec


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2001)

Tient pour fete ca, j'ai eu ma deuxieme etoile


----------



## krigepouh (14 Novembre 2001)

Salut et bravo Prométhée (je vois que tu n'as pas fait dans la dentelle 667 et 1 Go de ram !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) 
Je sais pas si vous avez remarqué mais depuis la sortie des Tita nous sommes 4/5 à nous extasier sur la beauté et puissance de notre portable préféré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est la raison pour laquelle je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas que Mr MacG nous ouvre une rubrique rien qu'à nous du genre "TITANIUM RULES !!"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Prométhée on attend de tes nouvelles

a+


                    "TITANIUM RULES !!"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2001)

Ben je test, Os X me plais beaucoup, moi un ancien PCiste qui suis passer sous mac juste a cause de lui, je suis pas decu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le reste, l'ecran est vraiment au dessus de tout ce que j'ai connu jusque ici...

Je suis impressionner par la puissance (notement en lecture des DVD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Maintenant j'attend Sucellus pour qu'on configure ensemble Apache + PHP + Mysql et que je puisse commencer les devellopements que j'ai a faire...

Voir aussi comment se comporte Photoshop, Flash et toute la clic des logiciel de graphisme dont je vais me servir pour ces meme devellopements...

Je m'acoutume bien a l'environnement et au clavier, j'ai encore un peut de mal avec le touch pad mais ca viendra...

Et apres on verra quand je mettrais le nez dans le noyeau du system, pour faire mumuse... c'est plus fort que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vive les CD de restore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Voila voila,
Je suis amoureu de cette becane


----------



## taillefer (14 Novembre 2001)

bouh, bouh......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y en a des chanceux qui tapotent deja allegrement sur leur beaux tibook...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et moi je suis a la traine...
apple store, vers le 3 novembre...mon paiement n est passe que le 6...donc 10 jours de production, 4 jours de livraison, si je calcule bien ca devrait faire milieu de semaine prochaine...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...alors que je pensais l avoir dans le courant de cette semaine...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis si triste...que je n ai meme pas le coeur a travailler en ce moment....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y en a mar !!!
en attendant racontez moi tout sur la belle machine...j ai peur qu elle soit bruyante...qu en est il...?...
et la ram ? elle est doublee gratis de 256 a 512 mais est elle doublee si on prend 512 d origine aussi...j avais pas fait le calcul mais je crois que j aurais du... 

bon, aller ces news, des news...les sacres veinards qui l ont deja racontez nous tout !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et moi je vous dirai tout dans un peu plus d une semaine...c est long...
mais apres promis, j y fout le bordel dedans en regardant tout...je suis d accord, vive les cd de reinstal !!!!


----------



## bateman (14 Novembre 2001)

ce thread est un thread TITANIUM RULES!!

tous mes posts sont des posts TITANIUM RULES!!

le 667 est terrible.
le ventilo se met en marche quand on tire dessus mais c'est normal, ça marche pas à la bougie ces bestioles là.

le coup de la RAM doublée si on prend 512 au départ je sais pas..

[13 novembre 2001 : message édité par bateman]


----------



## krigepouh (14 Novembre 2001)

A lire vos mails le 667 est vraiment au sommet des portables toutes plateformes confondues et c'est tant mieux Apple est un super fabricant de portables !!!
Taillefer nous sommes solidaires avec toi, ta patience sera grandement récompensée tu as commandé un 550 ou un 667 ?

Test du jour: Temps de Démarrage
----------------------------------------
G4/400, 768 Mo de ram, 2 x DD de 30 Go
contre
Titanium 550, 512 Mo de ram, DD de 20 Go

1er: Titanium avec 7 sec d'avance !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien entendu la comparaison est difficile, le Gékat à plus de ram, plus de DD à contrôler, 2 écrans à gérer etc Pour moi cela veut dire que mon Tita est un complément plus qu'honorable de mon Gékat ! Une machine productive quoi !

a+

TITANIUM RULES !!!


----------



## taillefer (14 Novembre 2001)

la commande tant attendue est un 667, avec 48go, et 512 mo....ET...graveur..., accessoirement en plus un petit clavier pro...pour ne pas faire de jaloux avec mon g3 beige qui va etre delaisse dans les semaines a venir...le pauvre !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



donc voila, pas de jaloux... en attendant c est que du vent puisque j attends...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais bientot il sera a moi et je dormirai avec lui... c'est mon copain qui va etre jaloux !!!


----------



## SirDeck (14 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ryu:
*

Je suis bien d'accord. Sur l'iBook, c'était tellement facile mais là, il faut soulever l'ordi pour brancher le cable ethernet... c'est chiant. De plus, c'est difficile à deviner si elle est bien entrée.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Débrancher la prise téléphone est plus simple que débrancher un câble Ethernet (même lorsque la protection de la prise est retirée). Pour le branchement, il suffit de regarder entre l'écran et le boîtier pour se guider avec les pictogrammes qui apparaissent clairement. Le déclic indique clairement si c'est branché ou pas.

Au fait les gars, sur votre nouveau Tita, vous avez des problèmes de batterie, genre coma si mauvaise manipulation ?

J'attend un disque dure plus rapide. Quelqu'un a été en contact avec le disque haut de gamme de cette série ?

@+

[13 novembre 2001 : message édité par SirDeck]


----------



## Ryu (14 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par taillefer:
*
mais bientot il sera a moi et je dormirai avec lui... c'est mon copain qui va etre jaloux !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors, c'est pour quand, les enfants? 

Un enfant nommé, iBook, peut-être?

Merde... c'était pas très drôle ça... désolé, je viens de voir AI de Kubrick.


----------



## Tiramisu (14 Novembre 2001)

Salut à tutti !

Je n'en peux plus d'attendre mon Ti 550, commandé il y a maintenant plus de 2 semaines.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me languis chaque jour, minute, seconde toujours plus !
Mais en vous lisant je ne sais plus quoi penser !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parfois je commence même à m'inquiéter... Problèmes de clavier, batterie, surchauffe, bruit du ventilateur, cable ethernet...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus je vois qu'il y a déjà des retours ! ça m'ennuirait profondément si je devais le renvoyer aussitôt reçu !!!

Rassurez-moi, please !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiramisu


----------



## krigepouh (14 Novembre 2001)

Salut !
De mon côté tutti va bene, depuis que j'ai réglé mon problème de clavier mal enclanché, tout va bien. La dissipation de chaleur ne me semble pas excessive, le cable ethernet est un peu dur à mettre mais c'est surtout un coup à prendre, le ventilo ne se met en marche que lorsque le processeur est fortement sollicité et ne fait pas "tant " de bruit que cela (je l'ai testé dans le TGV mes voisins ne m'ont regardé avec désapprobation au contraire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!).

Ce Titanium est une pure merveille, sur toutes les productions il y a toujours quelques modèles avec un petit pet de travers rien de grave à mon avis, tout le monde (forum, sites) s'accorde pour dire que c'est LA mise-a-jour du Tita !

Si seulement il existait un combo en slot-in

TITANIUM RULES !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2001)

Salut c'est encore moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon vous voulez des news en voici
Je vous rappel ma config pour vous remettre en situation :
TiBook G4 667, 1Go de Ram, 47Go de HDD, install standard avec les CD de restore. 
Tourne sous Os X

Je commence par les points pas top, ce sera vite expedié et vite oublier tellement la machine est belle.

- Le bruit du HDD (non partitionné, ca vient ptet de la, je me suis laisser dire que HSF+ etait pas top sur les grandes capacitées, on verra a l'usage... je reformate la semaine prochaine pour faire une install avec partition, quand j'aurais fini mes test)
- Le DVD slot In qui a du mal a avaler les disc... meme que des fois il les recrache, et qui fait pas mal de bruit aussi (attenuer je vous rassure par le sont que produise les Harman Kardon que j'ai brancher sur le Tibook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Voila fini pour les points neg

Les point ++ maintenant

Mac Os X est un regale (Je rappel que je vient du monde PC et que c'est mon Tout premier mac)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meme sans les Harman Kardon le Son produit est vraiment bon

L'airport est d'une simplicité et d'une efficaciter monstrueuse

Et l'ecran ... alalalalala le pied pour mater les DVD ( je vois pas l'interet pour moi de vouloir le brancher sur ma tele, l'ecran du TiBook est plus grand et de meilleur qualité que ma tele  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Bon voila, je vient de finir l'install de Mysql, je poursuit mes test, A bientot


----------



## Ryu (14 Novembre 2001)

waaa... Pour ton premier Mac, tu fais pas des choses à moitié. Tu a acheté AppleStore ou quoi?

Je suis ravi que tu sois content avec ton TiBook et je suis bien d'accord que le DVD fait un peu trop de bruit.

Le prochain test... essaies de vider au moins la moitié de la batterie et voir s'il fait un sifflement de l'enceinte droite. C'est un problème de l'inverteur apparamment, et il y a beaucoup d'utilisateurs de Ti qui ont ce problème. Si tu n'as pas ce problème là, il faut que tu organises une petite fête.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2001)

Je serai attentif la prochaine fois, mais pour l'instant j'ai rien remarqué...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Oué en effet, pour mon premier mac j'ai pas fait dans la dentelle mais bon, j'en avais vraiment marre des brimades de mes PC donc j'ai pete un plomb...

Non j'ai pas achete l'apple Store, bien que si j'avais eu assez de sous... enfin bref je suis en train de devenir amoureux des macs, moi qui il y a encore quelques moi ne pouvais pas les voir en peinture...

Comme quoi, il n'y a que les imbeciles qui ne change pas d'avis...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2001)

y'aurait pas un gentil pour clore ce sujet et en ouvrir un autre, c'est une vraie galere de se taper les 4 pages tu truc, en plus comme par malheur j'ai mis: prevenir par email , et que les messages sont hyper nombreux je suis spamme par le forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pitie

M.


----------



## bateman (15 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ryu:
*

Le prochain test... essaies de vider au moins la moitié de la batterie et voir s'il fait un sifflement de l'enceinte droite. C'est un problème de l'inverteur apparamment, et il y a beaucoup d'utilisateurs de Ti qui ont ce problème. Si tu n'as pas ce problème là, il faut que tu organises une petite fête.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon bah je peux faire une fête..
c'est sérieux ce problème? je l'ai vidé 15 fois sans problèmes de bruit..
et mon lecteur DVD avale tout sans problème..


----------



## krigepouh (15 Novembre 2001)

Salut !
Moi aussi je fais une fete !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


TITANIUM RULES !!


----------



## taillefer (15 Novembre 2001)

l heure est grave...visiblement, l option graveur n est pas dispo, pas livrable actuellement...sur l apple store...et mon 667, 48go, graveur qui devait arriver...quelqu un a t il des nouvelles sur le sujet? est ce que qqu un a deja ete livre de cette machine???
c est la catastrophe...rassurez moi, ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j espere que les commandes qui sont passees seront honorees... qu en pensez vous...des jeudi matin j appelle le store pour avoir des renseignement, je vous dirai le resultat dans la journee...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SOS...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je suis tres triste, si quelqu un a deja recu le 667 avec graveur qu il me fasse signe...(ps : il manque un smiley qui pleure pour illustrer mes pensees...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2001)

Encore des News de mes test...

L'encodage MP3

C'est gooooooooooooood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






15 minutes maximum pour encoder un CD (74 min) complet a la meilleur qualitée

Putain je vais refaire ma collec de MP3 en moins de 2 

Ouééééé


----------



## bateman (15 Novembre 2001)

bzarre ça. on sent bien le jeu qu'ils ont rajouté au niveau de la ferrmeture de l'écran pour éviter le contact..

sinon mes 30 G0 me suffisent aujourd'hui.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour a tous,

je crois qu aujourd hui beaucoup de Macmaniac on recu leur powerbook, et bien moi aussi j ai recu le mien apres une aventure.
Commande le 20 Octobre chez Boul..... (je ne donne pas le nom en entier), ils me previennent hier, qu ils ne pourront pas m avoir mon 667. Colere de ma part, je pense que vous devez comprendre cette frustration.
Pas de probleme, je telephone a IC Nantes, ils en on un en stock (Cool), confirmation par fax a 15H00 hier, depart en voiture ce matin, maintenant il est sur mon bureau en train de faire les mise a jours Mac OS X.1.1

Tres contentl j avais un TI 400 avant, et maintenant je vois la difference, le clavier est plus ferme, beaucoup plus agreable que le precedent.

Pour tous ceux qu il l attente encore, COURAGE, cette machine vos le coup d etre desiree (comme un enfant)

Merci encore a IC Nantes pour avoir un peu de stock et penser aux clients

AK


----------



## taillefer (15 Novembre 2001)

et ben voila  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce qui devait arriver arriva, uje viens d appeler l apple store....probleme de disponibilite pour les graveurs, livraison debut decembre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et comment vais je faire pour attendre jusque la ?????????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2001)

Bon C'est la fete generale, j'ai fait le test de Batterie, PAS DE SIFFLEMENT !!!

Heuu Chez moi le DVD de La Menace Fantome passe nikel sans aucune saccade a aucun moment... ptet que les 1Go de Ram y sont pour quelque chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je continue les test et vous tient au courrant...


Promethee a la decouverte du TiBook


----------



## krigepouh (16 Novembre 2001)

Salut !
J'ai l'impression que vous avez tous commandé le 667 !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Récapitulons :
----------------
Ti 550: Krigepouh, Tiramisu
Ti 667: Taillefer, Bateman, Silverscreen, Promethée


NB: Je ne peux pas faire de test de La Menace cet épisode je l'ai trouvé tellement ch que je ne l'ai acheté qu'en occaz' (genre 10 $) l'année dernière aux EU  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On va se faire un site si ce thread s'étend encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

Moi je suis pour!!!!

Le Titanium merite son propre site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je lutte encore pour les trucs un peut techniques mais je sent que ca vient, je me sent a l'aise dessus et ct pas gagner d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

Aller Hop pour la forme quelques  petit chronos :

Boot :
Pressions sur le boutton d'alumage --&gt; Fenetre de login = 59 secondes

Ouverture de session :
Validation du mot de passe --&gt; Pret a l'emplois &lt; 10 secondes

Arret :
Menu Pomme&gt;eteindre  --&gt; Arret totale de l'appareil = 5 secondes

Encodage de CD en MP3
Facteur de vitesse entre 5.7 et 6.3
Soit pour un CD d'une heure -&gt; 10 minutes en moyen

Voila  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le premier qui me fait la meme chose avec un windows je l'embrasse sur la fesses gauche


----------



## krigepouh (16 Novembre 2001)

A moi
Titanium 550, 512 Mo, DD 20 Go, OSX 1.1 (5M28)

Boot :
Pressions sur le bouton d'allumage --&gt; Fenêtre de login = 1'03"

Boot (en réseau ethernet avec 2 Macs):
Pressions sur le bouton d'allumage --&gt; Fenêtre de login = 1'20"

Arret :
Menu Pomme&gt;Eteindre --&gt; Arret total de l'appareil = 6"25 secondes

TITANIUM RULES !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[15 novembre 2001 : message édité par krigepouh]


----------



## melaure (16 Novembre 2001)

Quelques reactions à ce qui a été écrit précédemment (j'ai un TI550, 512Mo, 20Go, DVD) :

pour la batterie, pas de problème de sifflement du haut-parleur droit à moins de 50% de puissance,

le MP3 s'encode vraiment très vite (en moyenne 8.8x pour encodage 256Kb(joint stéréo, 44Khz) et 7.8x pour encodage 192Kb sur mon TI550 sous OS X)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,

pas de ralentissement en regardant Star Wars Episode I   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (3 fois),

pour un supplément de disque, le travelstar 60 Go est trop cher, et je préfère acquerir un disque externe rapide (Oxford 911) de 80 ou 100 Go (les boitier ICE de MacWay sont superbes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),

C'est mon premier portable (j'ai un Starmax 4000/G3-300 et un LCII040-50, vive l'accélération ...) et j'en suis vraiment très très très content !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage à ceux qui attendent, la réception de ce bijoux sera un merveilleux moment ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TITANIUM RULES

P.S. : même le carton d'emballage du portable est superbe. Un de mes collègues voulait me le piquer ... non non non !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

oué moi aussi un pote a voulu me piquer la boite vide hihihihihi

J'lui ai dit "Tu touche Tu meurt!!!"

Il s'est resigner


----------



## Ryu (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Promethee:
*oué moi aussi un pote a voulu me piquer la boite vide hihihihihi

J'lui ai dit "Tu touche Tu meurt!!!"

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je peux l'avoir, ta boite?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En ce qui concerne le problème de sifflement, ce n'est pas vraiement de l'enceinte qu'on l'entend... Quand le Ti est en marche, il faut soulever le clavier (ne vous inquietez pas... Il y aura aucun problème) et écoutez très attentivement  si vous avez un bruit quelconque. Pour être certain, je vous conseille de démarrer sur OS9 et puis mettre en veille le disque dur avant de le tester.

Dans tout le cas, je suis ravi que vous n'avez aucun problème. Malheureusement, mon deuxième Ti a le même problème que le premier... alors, il va s'en allez chez Apple la semaine prochaine pour encore un autre échange.

Quand je paie 26000FF pour un ordi., je n'accepte que celui sans aucun défaut. J'imagine que vous êtes d'accord avec moi.


----------



## Silverscreen (16 Novembre 2001)

bon, je fais une fete aussi alors, parce qu'hier, à 15 min d'autonomie restante (pris dans le jeu de BG1 pour ma 4e partie, j'ai oublié de brancher l'alim), il y avait pas de sifflement.

Pour l'instant je trouve pas que le Tibook chauffe plus qu'un Wallstreet. Pour la prise Ethernet, j'ai pas vu le probleme : peut-être que c'est les prises qui on le capuchon en caoutchouc.

L'écran est génial mais en regardant une 2e fois la Menace Phantom, le plein écran a pas mal saccadé lors de la scène de bataille près des vaisseaux dans le palais de Naboo. Je vais la retester maintenant que j'ai mis la 10.1.1 vu que les drivers ATI ont l'air d'avoir changé (le .kext mentionne une version Beta12 : bizarre)

Sinon, quand le deuxième ventilo s'enclenche, c'est surtout la fin du silence qui se fait remarquer plus que le bruit. Par contre le lecteur CD/DVD se fait remarquer quand il cherche des data (mais en lecture de DVD vidéo, ça m'a pas choqué).

Question à mille points, y'en a parmi vous qui vont casser leur tirelire pour un des nouveaux Travelstar 60 Go ?

TITANIUM RULES !


----------



## krigepouh (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Silverscreen:
* Question à mille points, y'en a parmi vous qui vont casser leur tirelire pour un des nouveaux Travelstar 60 Go ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heu non pas moi le 20 Go me suffit pour l'instant.

J'ai remarqué que le clavier laisse toujours des traces sur l'écran  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ce n'est pas catastrophique j'ai ressorti le protège-écran en soie que je me suis confectionné   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


----------



## taillefer (16 Novembre 2001)

bon, voila des nouvelles fraiches pour les graveurs... pechees sur le site www.thinksecret.com 


CD-RW PowerBook Option Temporarily Unavailable, Supplies Short
By Nick dePlume, Publisher and Editor in Chief

Recently, a notice was added to the Apple Store's PowerBook G4 section -- the CD-RW Slot Load optical drive option is "temporarily unavailable."
According to internal details, the CD-RW option for the PowerBooks was removed due to short supplies worldwide. The following positioning statement was just issued (paraphrased): New orders for the CD-RW option cannot be taken due to "overwhelming demand." All new orders can now be DVD-ROM only, and back orders of CD-RW PowerBooks will be filled within the next few weeks.




bon donc a priori, si j ai bien traduit, pluspossible pour l instant de commander des ti+graveur, suf pour ceux qui l ont deja commande ...ouf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pour ceux qui n avaient pas passe commande....
moi heuresement c est fait depuis le debut du mmois...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

Nannnnn Ryu tu peut pas l'avoir !!!

En plus t'en a deja une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








mort de rire


----------



## Ryu (16 Novembre 2001)

Mais... t'en as plein toi... Si tu veux pas donner la boite du Ti, je peux au moins avoir la boite de l'Airport???    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Je rigole mais vraiment, tu me fais envier. Tu as tous ce que je voulais... enfin, moi j'aurais un iPod. J'ai un copain qui est parti à Chicago hier et il revient la semaine prochaine, avec mon iPod.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[17 novembre 2001 : message édité par Ryu]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2001)

Moi je veux pas d'ipod...

je sais pas ce que j'en ferais


----------



## Ryu (17 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Promethee:
*Moi je veux pas d'ipod...

je sais pas ce que j'en ferais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est là que tu devrais dire "Félicitation, mon pote... moi aussi, j'en veux un!!!"

T'es pas amusant...


----------



## krigepouh (19 Novembre 2001)

Salut tout le monde !
Z'avez vu le message de JP Ribieras là
Inquietant non ?? !!


----------



## Ryu (19 Novembre 2001)

J'ai joué l'Oni au moins pendant 5h et pas de problème. C'est vrai que ça chauffe pas mal et le ventilo est assez énervant mais ça se plante pas au moins...


----------



## Silverscreen (19 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Salut !
J'ai l'impression que vous avez tous commandé le 667 !!    

Récapitulons :
----------------
Ti 550: Krigepouh, Tiramisu
Ti 667: Taillefer, Bateman, Silverscreen, Promethée  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben non, en fait j'ai exactement la même config que toi Krigepouh un 550 avec 512 Mo 20 Go et X.1.1 (5M28)

et d'ailleurs j'obtiens :

Boot :
Pressions sur le bouton d'allumage --&gt; Fenêtre de login = 1'06" (je mets 3 sec de plus que toi : peut-être que ca vient des partoches (4 dont une swap) ou de la souris USb que j'avais oublié de débrancher)

Boot (en réseau ethernet avec 2 iMacs):
Pressions sur le bouton d'allumage --&gt; Fenêtre de login = 1'19" (à une seconde près, c'est kif-kif)

Arret :
Menu Pomme&gt;Eteindre --&gt; Arret total de l'appareil = 6" (j'ais rien pour mesurer les 100èmes).

Pour le travelstar 60 Go, moi aussi je l'envisage pas : par contre je me sens déjà à l'étroit avec 20 Go, j'espère que le nouveau Travelstar va entrainer une chute des 30/ 40 go à 5400 trm. Pour l'instant j'ai un FW externe pour les MP3 mais ça fait quand même moins portable.


----------



## krigepouh (19 Novembre 2001)

Mmmmh
Cà fait plaisir de voir tous ces petits Ti là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TITANIUM RULES !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2001)

ouéééééééé il est vraimenet bien en plus, bon j'ai encore quelque petits probleme d'adaptation par rapport au monde PC mais ca vas venir, doucement


----------



## vicento (22 Novembre 2001)

Moi qui vient du monde Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je crois que je vais pas avoir trops de problèmes à m'y faire à mon future Ti.
J'hésite encore un peu mais je crois que je vais craquer avant la fin de l'année.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2001)

Craque mon amis craque, ca en vaux la peine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2001)

Craque mon amis craque, ca en vaux la peine


----------



## krigepouh (22 Novembre 2001)

Quoi ?
Vicento t'as pas encore acheté ton Ti ?????
Mais mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keus'passtil ?
Ahh je comprends tu hésites entre le 550 et le 667 ?
Ben écoute tiens nous au courant on est avec toi !

a+

TITANIUM RULES !!!


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2001)

Oui n'hésite plus, fonce chez ton revendeur ...


----------



## Jean lefort2 (23 Novembre 2001)

J'ai commandé le mien sur Apple Store, j'ai pris un Ti 550 avec DD de 30Go, l'Airport et un...........IPOD.
J'ai préféré prendre un 550 plutot qu'un 667 car en plus j'ai un Ipod en prime, en plus le ventilo fait moins de bruit, il chauffe moins, mais je n'est pas autant de pêche qu'un 667, cela ne m'importe peu.
Il est vraiment magnifique mais pour le prix j'aurai pu m'acheter un Dell avec DD de 48 Go, combo, écran 15"3 (et oui), 512Mo RAm DDRAM, un processeur à 1.4Ghz, 2 ports FireWire, 2 ports USB...... et un PC de bureau.
Mais le Ti = 100 PC, donc je pense que j'ai fais le bon choix, e plus je vais pouvoir le connecter en réseau avec mon G4 bi 500 et mes PC.
Un réseau à la maison, un rêve il ya encore quelques année, réalisé bientôt.
I faut maintenant que je change mes deux PC, contre un IceBook et un Imac pour ma soeur.


----------



## eTeks (23 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous !

Commandé le 18/10/01, ca fait une semaine que j'ai mon Powerbook 667 MHz et je tenais à ajouter ma petite contribution à ce forum. Un mois c'est long, et je tiens à vous remercier tous pour vos messages qui m'ont permis de patienter en bavant de jalousie.

Je vous donne de manière un peu brute un ensemble de remarques qui peuvent compléter les infos déjà fournies ici :
- Bonne surprise : 512 Mo de RAM alors que la FNAC m'annonçait seulement 256 Mo.
- Très pratique : le connecteur de l'alimentation sur le Mac indique la charge (j'avais compris que c'était sur le bloc d'alimentation).
- Problème à la première restauration : du coup, j'ai partionné le disque dur (25 +5 Go), avant d'effectuer une seconde restauration avec succès. Les 5Go de la seconde partition c'est pour Linux plus tard...
- Les 128 pixels en plus en largeur de l'écran c'est vraiment pratique.
- Son des HP correct mais sans plus
- La touche Return n'est pas très large : j'ai mis un certain temps pour m'habituer à ne plus taper sur la touche `£ par erreur
- La police des lettres clavier est plus épaisse que sur iMac DV et c'est tant mieux (essayez d'utiliser un iMac DV dans la pénombre et vous comprendrez pourquoi les ergonomes d'Apple se sont oubliés sur ce coup-là !)
- Pas vraiment bruyant ; J'ai entendu le fameux bruit du ventilateur (sous VirtualPC surtout) : on croirait le petit buit d'un séchoir, mais pas de quoi réveiller toute la maison quand même ! Le lecteur de CD est assez bruyant aussi à vitesse maxi, mais je crois que tous les lecteurs ont plus ou moins le même problème. 
En lecture de DVD, l'ordinateur n'est pas bruyant.
- Synchronisation du Palm par le port infrarouge : trop top ! (mais uniquement sous MacOS 9).

- Jour 2 : Ecran gris à l'alumage ??? Je remets l'alim et hop ça marche. Bizarre...
- Jour 3 : Fini le transfert de iMac sur le PowerBook...  J'ai eu mon premier kernel panic sous OS X quand je voulais tester l'utilitaire d'accès Epson. Depuis, j'en ai eus aussi quand je connectais le palm sur le port USB.
- Jour 4 & 5 : l'écran est resté gris plus d'une heure deux fois et souvent les couleurs bavent en rouge. L'ordinateur est bien en ordre de marche, on peut le faire fonctionner en partie à l'aveugle mais ça commence à m'inquiéter sérieusement... Après de laborieuses recherches, je trouve des descriptions similaires sur les newsgroup Apple mais apparemment jamais sur des machines neuves ! Tous ceux qui ont eu des problèmes ont fait réparer leur machine.
- Jour 6 : dans le doute et bien que le problème de l'écran gris ne soit pas survenu ce jour-là, je vais échanger mon Powerbook. Même à Apple assistance, il n'avait pas connaissance de ce problème...
Réinstallation de la nouvelle machine sans problème.

- Les performances : J'ai encore un iMac DV 400 MHz et un PC portable Celeron 700 MHz, ce qui permet de faire des comparaisons.
D'abord, j'ai été très impréssionné par la facilité d'utilisation et la vitesse d'encodage d'iMovie 2 : j'ai fait une petite séquence de 30s avec les exemples du tutorial et ça n'a même pas pris une minute pour l'encoder en séquence QuickTime à la qualité maxi !

Pour la puissance pure, j'ai utilisé Java qui exécute de la même manière un programme sous un JDK donné (ici le JDK 1.3.1). Ca permet de comparer les 2 Mac, de tester les performances de VitualPC et en plus de comparer les Mac par rapport aux Wintel. 
J'ai exécuté à chaque fois trois tests dont je vous donne les résultats de manière brute :
- Compil Jeks (durée en seconde) : test de compilation de Jeks ( http://www.eteks.com/jeks ) : ce test demande pas mal d'accès fichiers et ne nécessite aucune interface graphique.
- Lancement SwingSet2 : démo fournie avec le JDK 1.3.1. J'ai mesuré le temps de lancement jusqu'au moment où toutes les icones des différents composants sont affichées dans la barre supérieure.
- Test PJA (durée en milliseconde) : test de PJANativeToolkitComparison ( http://www.eteks.com/pja ) : Ce test calcule différentes images avec PJA Toolkit et avec AWT Toolkit.

PowerBook G4 667MHz 512 Mo (MacOS X)
- Compil Jeks 36s
- Lancement SwingSet2 20s
- Test PJA 34/63/5/172 ms - 13/17/13/23 ms     

iMac DV G3 400MHz 256 Mo (MacOS X)
- Compil Jeks 58s
- Lancement SwingSet2 32s
- Test PJA 58/120/8/327 ms - 25/31/20/43 ms         

Desktop Pentium III 1GHz 512 Mo (Win2000)
- Compil Jeks 24s
- Lancement SwingSet2 10s
- Test PJA 20/42/1/97 ms - 3/5/2/13 ms

Portable Celeron 700MHz 128 Mo bus 66 MHz (WinMe)
- Compil Jeks 50s
- Lancement SwingSet2 34s
- Test PJA 32/66/6/182 ms - 13/9/6/21 ms  

VirtualPC 4 Win 98/PowerBook G4 667MHz (MacOS 9)
- Compil Jeks 250s
- Lancement SwingSet2 68s 
- Test PJA 68/136/13/490 ms - 28/16/15/75 ms        

VirtualPC 4 Win 98/iMac DV G3 400MHz (MacOS 9)
- Compil Jeks 400s
- Lancement SwingSet2 112s 
- Test PJA 119/286/19/866 ms - 38/28/21/109 ms                                              

Globalement on peut constater qu'avec une simple règle de 3, le PowerBook G4 tourne en effet 66% plus vite que l'iMac. 
A fréquence comparable, le PowerBook G4 est beaucoup plus rapide qu'un Portable Celeron, mais beaucoup moins rapide qu'un Desktop Pentium III 1 GHz (40% moins rapide). 
Sous VirtualPC 4, le PowerBook G4 peut être comparable à un Celeron 300 MHz ou un Pentium III 133 MHz (si ces machines existaient bien sûr !) : Ca n'en fait pas un foudre de guerre mais peut rendre vraiment service à l'occasion. L'utilisation d'Explorer et d'IE sous VirtualPC est beaucoup plus fluide avec un PowerBook G4 667MHz qu'avec un iMac 400 MHz.

Pour terminer, JBuilder marche sans problème sous OS X et est limite utilisable sous VirtualPC (compilation un peu longue) avec le PowerBook G4. 

J'espère que ceci vous aidera à vous décider. Cette machine est vraiment bien. 
Je n'attends plus que la nouvelle station Airport sorte en France pour naviguer sur Internet avec bonheur, affalé sur mon canapé.

[23 novembre 2001 : message édité par eTeks]


----------



## krigepouh (23 Novembre 2001)

Salut ! Et surtout bienvenu dans "notre" petit forum consacré au Titanium   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci pour tous ces renseignements, ils sont très interressants, moi après 3 semaines environ je suis toujours très impressionné par la productivité de mon Titanium 550, je travaille exclusivement avec lui désormais, le Gékat 400 se concentrant actuellement sur Diablo 2   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Je vais sans doute acheter une seconde batterie, c'est toujours rassurant voilà !
Continue à nous donner des infos

a+

TITANIUM RULES !!!


----------



## bateman (23 Novembre 2001)

demain ça fera un mois que j'ai le mien.
rien à redire cette machine est parfaite.

aucun problème.
il me manque juste final cut pro et potoshop pour l'x, mais ça ce n'est pas du ressort de cette machine.


----------



## vicento (27 Novembre 2001)

Enfin!
Je l'ai acheté !

Ti 550 20 Giga 256 Mo (bientôt 512)

Il est vraiment super. 
Le design est génial.
Os X est vraiment inpressionnant.

Par contre je crois que j'ai un problème sur l'écran :
comme des bandes de pixels un peu plus claires ou foncées qui sintillent. Une sorte de rémanence bizarre. Comme des parasites.
Le phénomène est apparu après quelques heures d'utilisation. 
J'ai peur de devoir le retouner pour réparation.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci


----------



## krigepouh (27 Novembre 2001)

Il est des noooootres la la la la la la la la laaaaaa !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre si tu as le moindrfe doute je te conseilles le retour à l'envoyeur, on ne s'accomode pas d'un Ti bancal
Le mien est bô


TITANIUM RULES !!!


----------



## vicento (27 Novembre 2001)

Je crois que je vais faire un échange.
Retour à l'envoyeur.
Pour un truc aussi cher tout doit être nickel.
Combien de temps ils mettent à peu prés pour l'échange ?


----------

